# Leadership



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 11, 2014)

I had a discussion recently with a horse friend. My driving gelding is very pushy, hard headed, and basically has a very strong personality. He is mouthy, too. But I notice that when I am preparing for a show and working him diligently every day in constructive excercises, that he is much more responsive, less mouthy, and overall more trainable. When the show is over and we go back to our casual life, he reverts to his old ways. He is a horse that needs a strong leader. When I am a focused and diligent leader, he becomes a good follower.

I am not a natural leader, so this perfect relationship isn't going to happen all the time for us. But it is an interesting lesson in horsemanship. And, actually, one valid reason for showing and competition!


----------



## Renolizzie (Jan 11, 2014)

There aren't really any shows here but I am trying to have goals. With Wiseguy, last year we were learning to turn around tires and backing up in a pattern. Just getting out on the road more often is also a great goal.

With Nevada it is still at leading nicely and showing some respect. I am getting him into the round pen fairly often right now for short sessions. I am using a stud chain to get him out to the round pen. Coming back we have to keep working on space! My goal for Nevada is to have him be willing and responsive in the round pen and lead nicely. Also, teaching him a couple of tricks because he is smart and needs something to do. After that, hopefully we will have more goals like harnessing and ground driving. We shall see how this goes.

My new personal goals are building a nice two stall horse shed/barn and making a play area for the horses with a bridge and other obstacles.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jan 11, 2014)

Here goes...

Ah... Leadership around the barn. Love this topic. I have 3 minis with 3 very different personalities. The 3 Tricksters. All are geldings, and it does not matter which one of them thinks they are in charge of their little herd, I am always Boss Mare!

One of my boys (Lil'Bit) is very laid back, loves attention, performs tricks, does visits, drives, and accepts treats very politely. He was imprinted at birth and absolutely trusts everyone he meets. A real people pleaser.

One (Bucky) was very well trained and shown in halter and pleasure driving before he came to me. Also imprinted, played with children, shown by professionals. A been there, done that sort of gelding. Knows it all, and tries to tell me what to do when performing his tricks. Quite a ham! But lovely with any one he meets. Visits Sr. Centers, etc. However, he does try to "Mug" for treats while doing tricks. Not in a mean way, just that gimme more look. Had to come up with a cue that lets him know"No More". I never let anyone else give him treats by hand. Not sure if I am his leader as much as his favorite human, and he wants me to keep feeding him, ... so he is extra good for me.

Now, as for Chester... a wild herd baby that came to me after being weaned at 3 months old. He was getting too aggressive with his momma, the herd, the stallion, even chasing the guard llama. Breeder moved him to the weanling and yearling pasture. (Was a big mini farm.) He whinnied for his momma a couple of times, then proceeded to challenge the lead colt, ran him off, claimed the ten or so little fillies as his own! He quickly gain possession of the feeding area and would cow kick and bit anyone messing with the feed or hay piles. Breeder requested I pick my colt up early. (I had put a deposit on him when he was a week old, cause I thought he was "spunky") Heh-heh.

What works best with him? I had to remember to use horse body language with him. I read herd psychology books and the things I learn really help. He was awful leading, so I tried to make him circle away from me. He went too fast, so I put a pair of light saddle bags on him. Yes, at 4 months, he was use to saddle bags, not much different than being blanketed. I discovered that he likes having a job to do! I began redirecting his unwanted behaviors into human acceptable ones. He learned my body language while I learned his.

Staying his leader has been fun, if challenging. Had to teach him to go stand in the corner while I put his feed bucket down because he tried to kick me. He then tried to bite me so he also had to make a big circle in the corner, then back up to his bucket. Still does this after several years! Turns around when I say "good job". He loved to bite at my leg if I scratched his neck or chest ( he was just trying to scratch me back) so now he has to back up and I scratch his tail for a reward. Leading him was easy, trying not to let him lead me... I decided to train him to long-line early. Trick training goes in spurts because sometimes he gets very push for rewards. He is now 4 yrs. old, drives single, double, is saddle lead-line broke, pretty good with in hand obstacles, and almost ready to go visiting with the other 2 minis for children story time at the public library. Almost.

My goal this year...I plan to take him to the ECMHC Summer Classic in June in Williamston, NC to get him used to the sounds and chaos. I figure it will be best to have horse smart folks around him at first. If you happen to be there, look for a stall sign that says, "Beware, Chester, A Mini With Attitude". I'll be looking for strangers to handle him. Remind me to let you sign my release form first!


----------



## Renolizzie (Jan 14, 2014)

So. Melinda, sounds like leadership means knowing your horse's personality and getting creative


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jan 14, 2014)

Works for me




I believe in keeping them busy and learning. Here is a photo of Bucky doing K-9 classes one winter. The instructor loved his "stay" and "recall".


----------



## Renolizzie (Jan 15, 2014)

Bucky is sooo cute.


----------



## Foxhaven (Jan 15, 2014)

Melinda Dean said:


> DSCN0650.JPG Works for me
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in keeping them busy and learning. Here is a photo of Bucky doing K-9 classes one winter. The instructor loved his "stay" and "recall".


HeeHEEEEE... I think I will enroll Legend in a canine good citizen class and see how far we get... I will just claim, "rare dog breed".


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jan 15, 2014)

Bucky was actually already trained for driving, in hand trail, showmanship, plus doing tricks when we went to the K-9 class. I did not have a dog at the time and needed to be sure he was okay with them if we did "Animal Assisted Activities" with a group of therapy dogs. My friend is the instructor and she told the class that, if she could, she would pass him as a Good Citizen. The group decided to say he was a Wooly Dane. She framed the dog class photo and usually puts it in her booth at dog events. Gets lots of comments!

This summer I trained my A gelding to do a modified agility course. No halter or lead. Trots around cones (poll bending), walks over a teether totter, walks a plank that is off the ground with bricks supporting underneath, canters to a jump, flies over it, then returns to me... for his raisins! He is also a driving and trick mini. Oh and he fetches things for me.

Guess I sound like I am bragging, but I do not show at all. I find events to take the geldings to because they love it so much. Happy boys are nicer to be around!
This is Lil'Bit waiting to perform.


----------



## Renolizzie (Jan 15, 2014)

What talented little horses.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 16, 2014)

Love hearing about those talented horses! Sounds as though Legend may be one, too, Foxhaven.

BUT, horses, like dogs are not all alike. Some dogs are natural show dogs, therapy dogs and obedience dogs. Some dogs are not. Some horses are natural performers and some are not. It is a fortunate horse whose owner brings out his best. And it is a fortunate owner who has good leadership skills and a horse with that talent. (I knew dog handlers when I was working in obedience and herding who kept trying dogs and purging them until they got THE dog.)

So, we should not be discouraged if our horse does not have that particular talent. And we shouldn't knock ourselves out if we don't have the leadership qualities to make our horses shine.

My horse would be a better horse if I were a better leader. And I think it is important to recognize the importance of leadership. But somehow my horse and I still manage to enjoy each other in our limited ways!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jan 16, 2014)

Marsha said....

So, we should not be discouraged if our horse does not have that particular talent. And we shouldn't knock ourselves out if we don't have the leadership qualities to make our horses shine.

My horse would be a better horse if I were a better leader. And I think it is important to recognize the importance of leadership. But somehow my horse and I still manage to enjoy each other in our limited ways!

I love what you said in this Marsha. Sums me and my little guy to a tee. I love my little boy, he can make a monkey out of me while my trainer can make him look talented, but I love him and he loves me and I try to enjoy how we are together and not beat myself up too badly because of my limitations, but rather focus on the fun and enjoyment and laugh at the funny parts.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jan 16, 2014)

Having fun should be what it is all about.



Positive communication with my geldings keeps away frustration for all of us. I guess this would be my definition of leadership, equine or human.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 16, 2014)

Leadership skills can be learned. I have learned a lot through the years of animal training. Even though I am not a natural leader, I have learned skills that help me work with my animals better. But I have to THINK about it, stay focused, and be aware of my animal; it is a LEARNED thing, and not second nature to me.

A good trainer teaches leadership skills: how to lead one's horse and not just boss him. I agree, leadership is positive.


----------



## Foxhaven (Jan 16, 2014)

Depends on the horse too. Legend is a perfect gentleman in every situation I have had him in, meeting strangers (sniffs them but not mouthy, very curious), being around dogs, etc. It's almost like a switch gets thrown once the halter goes on - he looks to me for leadership. He can be 'lazy' or appear that way, but it turns out that is a cue that I am not challenging him or engaging his brain enough - he is bored.

His SON on the other hand....



Requires a bit more of a strong hand. He doesn't even mind going in circles and reversing direction all THAT much, he just wants to trot (and has a nice trot if not as smooth as Legend) and even buck, nip, and canter. He is a pistol. Eventually he settles down. I never get the feeling he is being anything but playful and energetic and see the same behavior as he torments our ever patient donkey. They are QUITE attached - just remove Luke from the barnyard and Sam will bray for him until he returns.

Luke is my wife's horse (of course...) and she is not the strongest most assertive lead mare by nature. He tests her. It is very rewarding to her when she succeeds with him without getting frustrated and angry with him. One of the gifts of horses I think; they take us places spiritually we would not discover on our own.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh, I agree! My nickname for my place is "Serenity Barn". While I feel happiest there with my horses, I have learned lots from them over the years. Best lesson..... (Sorry if this is too long but it is about being boss mare)

I had a 13 hand Welsh X driving pony that came to me with "issues". I thought they were all "Human issues" and that he and I would be just fine. In fact, that is why his owner/trainer (experienced Certified professional carriage driver who owns a service) offered him to me. The pony was very pushy, hard to handle for grooming, had to be thrown or sedated for trimming. Charged anyone who came in his paddock or stall except his owner. He had raised, trained, and driven this pony. Single and as part of a pair at shopping mall promos, down the highway, in traffic, and pulled the chuck wagon for his trail club for several years. Put a harness on this pony and he was good as gold. Walk out in a pasture where he was grazing,... be prepared for anything! Now I grew to love this pony. Slowly he accepted me in the place of his former owner. He learned about good manners and affection. I learned a lot more about driving from him. He was patient and kind to me, because that was how I meet all of his early attempts to overpower me. About once a year, he would test me..., I would make big noises and movements at him, he'd back down. Life would go along smoothly for a while.

The lesson he taught me is,... I am not in control of any one or any thing besides myself and my reactions. I do not have the ability to change anyone but myself.

While he was good around me, he ultimately became a threat to my husband, whom he saw as competition, to my mini whom he had earlier protected but began to chase and kick, than finally tried to leap over his stall door to bite a girl walking by who had just been grooming the mini. Thankfully, he missed her but I saw his teeth snap shut inches from her. This was my granddaughter that he always whinnied to and had given many lead line rides. After 4 years, what made him do it? Jealousy? Treat envy? He sure knew I was the boss mare because as soon as he saw me, he backed into his stall corner, as I had taught him to do if he got pushy. I cried for weeks, looking for a safe situation for him. Luckily, the perfect thing came along. He went to live with a gentleman, as his personal driving pony, on his huge Equine rescue farm. Not as a rescue, but as a buddy for in coming big horse rescues. Had he gotten pushy being the only big pony guarding a little mini for a long time? I do not know, but his whole attitude changed. He was the first to greet horse experienced people visiting the back pasture where he was the smallest equine with a large boss mare to guard him? Could he finally sigh and and relax?

I will never know. He is still a happy pony, at another barn now, being a pasture mate to elderly retired show horses. Once in a while he is worked in his harness and cart that I sent with him. The folks there tell me that he is great with the children and some have even shown him in driving classes. I regret that he is no longer my driving pony. I regret that I could not change him. I am thankful that he taught me to let go of what I could not control. (Though I sure tried!)


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 31, 2014)

Melinda, that was a very educational talk. thank you.


----------

